# Retrieving CSTimer Sessions



## Yoshi Cuber (Mar 29, 2018)

So today I opened up CSTimer on my Mac, and all of my sessions and settings were reset to default.
This is really frustrating for me because over a year of my solves were stored in CSTimer and I haven't updated my PB spreadsheet in a while.

Has anyone had this problem and knows how to fix it?


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 29, 2018)

Yoshi Cuber said:


> So today I opened up CSTimer on my Mac, and all of my sessions and settings were reset to default.
> This is really frustrating for me because over a year of my solves were stored in CSTimer and I haven't updated my PB spreadsheet in a while.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem and knows how to fix it?


If you're on https://cstimer.net, try http://cstimer.net. If you're on http, try https. (For security reasons, web browsers treat these as distinct URLs and will not allow the site accessed via HTTP to read data saved when it was accessed via HTTPS and vice versa.)

If that doesn't help, sorry, there's probably no way of restoring your sessions.


----------



## Yoshi Cuber (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you. That only restored the names of the sessions and not the actually times, but thank you for your help all the same.


----------



## MiaSponseller (Mar 29, 2018)

If yo recently cleared your history on the computer then that might do it.


----------

